# Clutch/Tranny Noise???



## GTOooo (Feb 5, 2006)

I've got about 2k miles on my Goat and since I've had her (46mi) she's always made a weird noise when shifting slow and/or at real low RPMs (2500 and below).

Is this noise normal?

It sounds like maybe the gear shift sync is out of wack or something. The sound it makes is a clinking type noise. It occurs when the gears engage from 1st to 2nd and depress the clutch.

Any ideas?
:confused 

Thanks guys!


----------



## KeiterGTO (May 17, 2006)

I think mine does the same thing (2006 with 1800 mi) , a little clutch noise at low speeds at low RPMs. I don't think its anything wrong just the normal operation of the manual transmission, most other vehicles I've owned with a manual have had some noise as well.


----------



## GTOooo (Feb 5, 2006)

I had a 1990 Mustang GT 5spd and it never made any clutch noise. That's why I am concerned about it with the Goat.


----------



## Kanding (May 29, 2006)

Mine makes this noise too. I was told by several others on the forum it was normal. It doesn't have an engagement or other problem that I can detect, so I stopped worrying about it.


----------



## GotYurGoat (Mar 16, 2006)

Mine also does this...06 m6. I personally think that it does it because of all the torque this engine has. I even had a buddy of mine standing next to the car and i made the noise and he said it doesn't sound bad as in metal grinding or things hitting together. he said it just sounds like the transmission moving around, most likely just up and down because of torque. that's what i would guess it is. hell my mom's 04 gmc canyon auto makes the same noise when you are just cruising no throttle and then you get back into the gas. had the dealership check it out, said it was normal to have a little bit of play like that, won't hurt anything. hope that helps.


----------



## GTOooo (Feb 5, 2006)

Indeed, I was just curious because I never heard this noise before. Like I said, I had an M5 Mustang before with just as much torque and never heard a peep from the tranny or clutch. 

Thanks for sharing your experiences.


----------



## GOATTEE (Nov 30, 2006)

I know this is a old thread but I have heard my 06 m/t Goat making the same noise. I do not see any recent follow up on this. Was there anything ever done to fix it?


----------

